# AMZNPS and MES 30



## xfitjay (Sep 22, 2012)

I used my AMZNPS for the first time a few days ago for a cold smoke of some bacon. It kept going out. It would burn for about 20 minutes and go out. I did everything resommended for a MES - vents open, chip loader removed 1.5" (tried it completely out as well). I've searched the discussions and will try nuking the pellets and heating them in the oven at 250 to dry them out. I've also read where some have mixed dust with pellets to some good effect. It seems that the real issue is that it's difficult to get a good air flow in the MES. So, two questions:

1. Any further suggestions on making the MES work with the AMZNPS. I've got another 1/2 belly ready in a week and I want to be ready to cold smoke it. Also, I'd like to try some cheese soon as the temps are starting to drop.

2. I was thinking of getting one of the cheap Brinkman Smoke n' grillers and just making that my cold smoker. Any thoughts on that?

Thanks.


----------



## jkc64 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have the same problems so I am going with this method.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/127921/one-more-mail-box-mod-for-the-amnps-and-the-mes30

Looks like the best way to go to me.


----------



## tatonka3a2 (Sep 22, 2012)

What flavor and brand of pellets are you using...that does make a difference as well. 

Are you making sure it is burning really good for at least 5-10 mins before blowing the flame out?


----------



## xfitjay (Sep 22, 2012)

I used the AMZN brand pellets. I decided to try the Pitmaster's blend for this smoke. I may not have let them burn long enough. I didn't time it but probably had somewhere between 1" and 2" of coals before I blew it out.


----------



## xfitjay (Sep 22, 2012)

I like the looks of that. I was thinking of getting a wire cart like the one in the top picture to get my MES up higher and off the deck. Have you tried this yet? Does the top 90 degree piece fit right into the chip loader hole in the side of the smoker?


----------

